# sustanon 250 and wini 10mg tabs



## foritall (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys i was wondering i am gonna be doing my second cycle of winstrol and sust 250 my last cycle was about a year ago it was dbol and test cyp i was wondering im 235 27 years old work out mon through fri just weight training my bottle of sus is 15ml and the winni is 100 tabs how should i take them and should i take clomids after the cycle


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*foritall* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 15, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board. Please repost your question in the Anabolic Zone.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 15, 2011)

welcome


----------

